# Old Skyscrapers



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

this thread is for posting old skyscraper of maximun year 1959
there a examples
Alas Building 132 meters 40 floors year 1957








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1134/4722284213_e192895ce6.jpg
Kavanagh building 120 meters 30 floors year 1936








http://images.doctissimo.fr/1/voyag...ne-juin-2011-buenos-edificio-kavanagh-big.jpg
Barolo Palace 100 meters 23 floors year 1923








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2562/3960285962_1005e56a80_b.jpg
Ministery of public works 93 meters 23 floors year 1936








http://fotos.infojardin.com/subida-imagenes/images/bwy1244709774t.jpg
Safico building 90 meters 26 floors year 1934








http://www.arcondebuenosaires.com.ar/edificio-saficorp6.jpg
comega building 85 meters 22 floors year 1933








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8101313625_87a16ba751_b.jpg
Sofitel hotel 80 meters 21 floors year 1928








http://fotos.muchoviaje.com/images/HO/67357_30858_11974_SOFITEL_BUENOS_AIRES.jpg
Railway Building 80 meters 13 floors year 1910








http://1en1ba.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/1_oficinas_railway_building.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Old highrise buildings in Germany to 1959*

Siemensturm | 71m | 1918 | Berlin









Wilhelm-Marx-Haus | 57m | 1924 ┘ Dusseldorf









Hansahochhaus | 65m | 1925 | Cologne









Borsigturm | 65m | 1925 | Berlin









Ullsteinhaus | 76m | 1927 | Berlin 









Tagblatt-Turm | 61m | 1928 | Stuttgart









Anzeiger-Hochhaus | 51m | 1928 | Hannover









Europahaus | 56m | 1928 | Leipzig









Bau 36 | 66m | 1936 | Jena 









Fernmeldehochhaus | 69m | 1954 | Frankfurt 









BASF Hochhaus | 102m | 1957 | Ludwigshafen (first 100m Highrise Building in Germany)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Edifício Martinelli, 106 meters, 1929, São Paulo

















Edificio Altino Arantes, 161 meters, 1947, São Paulo








http://www.flickriver.com/photos/wallyg/7673566006/

Edício A Noite, 102 meters, 1928, Rio de Janeiro








http://glamurama.uol.com.br/edificio-a-noite-sede-da-radio-nacional-pode-voltar-aos-dias-de-gloria/


Central do Brasil, 122 meters, 1943, Rio de Janeiro








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Estação_Central_do_Brasil.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/5681571666/


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

moreira sampaio building....the tallest in são paulo before concluding martinelli....








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edifício_Sampaio_Moreira


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Boerentoren Antwerp, Belgium 1929-1932, 95m
It is often considered to be the first skyscraper in Europe; it also was the tallest in Europe until 1952


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

kiel city hall may be considered a skyscraper?








http://www.kiel-inside.de/images/geschichte/neues_rathaus.jpg
height is 106 meters


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Philadelphia: PSFS Building: America's first ever International Style skyscraper (1932)
Almost 82 years old! Very, very futuristic stuff at the time.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

more examples in buenos aires
guemes gallery 80 meters 14 floors year 1915








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Güemes_1916.JPG/240px-Galería_Güemes_1916.JPG
otto wulf building 12 floors year 1914








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6114/6314798720_1a19a56018_z.jpg
faculty of medicine of buenos aires








http://www.baraderohoy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/ubamedicina.jpg


----------



## orion99 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Custom House Tower, Boston, MA * 
Built in 1915, 496 feet tall









*PNC Tower, Cincinnati, OH*
Built in 1913, 495 feet tall









And of course, who can forget...
*Philadelphia City Hall, Philadelphia, PA*
Built in 1901, 548 feet tall
Once tallest building in the world, from 1901 to 1908, even though the Eiffel Tower was taller at the time.


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

I love these very early skyscrapers.
Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## ali6500 (Apr 30, 2014)

These are the oldest skyscraper of the world. But now, there are most tallest buildings are find in Dubai.


----------



## maikeli (Oct 12, 2009)

my city Brisbane did not have anything over 15 stories
here are a few manor apartments formally Colonial mutual life
















Ascot chambers & T&G now demolished 
















Perry house royal Albert hotel








hotel embassy 








Unknown apartment block spring hill








MacArthur chambers








original executive building








Mcwhirters


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The famous Palacio Salvo ("Salvo Palace") in Montevideo, Uruguay:


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Philadelphia: PSFS Building: America's first ever International Style skyscraper (1932)
> Almost 82 years old! Very, very futuristic stuff at the time.


OMG, this building is 82 years old??? This looks like a modern skyscraper :eek2:


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

Faisal Shourov said:


> OMG, this building is 82 years old??? This looks like a modern skyscraper



It has been converted into a hotel.
I stayed there two years ago, and it was great.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Habib bank Plaza, Karachi
101 m, 313 feet tall*


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Torre Littoria, Turin, Italy.
Built in 1934, 20 floors, 87 meters.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Torre Breda, Milan, Italy.
Built in 1954, 30 floors, 117 meters.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

These two golden-black beauties... :drool:

Carbide and Carbon Building in Chicago (1929 - 503ft/153m)


by *WallyFlood*

American Radiator Building in NYC (1924 -338ft/103m)


by *alphabetpony88*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

The Mather Tower in Chicago was completed in 1928 and is 521' tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

The Palmolive Building in Chicago, completed in 1929 and 565' tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

One Prudential Plaza in Chicago, completed in 1955. Its roof height is 601', and its antenna height is 912'.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

monolith by bastian, on Flickr

United Nations by -gunjan, on Flickr

The United Nations headquarters in New York, 509' tall and completed in 1952.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

The Pittsfield Building in Chicago, 551' tall, completed in 1927.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: arthurchandler.com

The Buffalo City Hall in Buffalo, New York. It was completed in 1931. It is 378' tall (398' tall to tip).


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: forgottenbuffalo.com

The Rand Building in Buffalo, New York. It was completed in 1929 and is 351' tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

The Liberty Building in Buffalo, New York. It is 345' tall and was completed in 1925.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Source: Wikimedia Commons

The Electric Tower in Buffalo, New York was completed in 1912. Additions were made in 1923 and 1928. It stands 294' tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Republic Tower I [Public domain], by FoUTASportscaster at English Wikipedia, from Wikimedia Commons

Republic Center Tower I in Dallas. Completed in 1954, 602' tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Cathedral of Learning, Pittsburgh:*

Cathedral of Learning by Ronald Woan, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Learning in Pittsburgh, United States, was completed in 1936 and is 535 feet tall. It is one of the tallest educational buildings in the world.


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Terminal Tower*, Cleveland, 1928
772 feet/235 meters
52 floors

Despite not officially opening until 1930, Terminal Tower was completed in 1928. At the time it was the second tallest building in the world, only 20 feet shorter than the Woolworth Building in Lower Manhattan. Terminal Tower remained the tallest building in the world outside of New York City until 1969 when it was surpassed by Chase Tower and John Hancock Center, both in Chicago.

It also has a public observatory on the 42nd floor.


Tower City Center by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


Terminal Tower by Eric Tischler, on Flickr


Cleveland Towers by Dale Kincaid, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

spidey7312 said:


> *Terminal Tower*
> Terminal Tower remained the tallest building in the world outside of New York City until 1969 when it was surpassed by Chase Tower and John Hancock Center, both in Chicago.


Real tallest building in the world outside of New York City until 1969(from 1954).


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Blackhavvk said:


> Real tallest building in the world outside of New York City until 1969(from 1954).


According to SSP that building is 771 feet tall, one foot shorter than Terminal Tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^According to Emporis, the Terminal Tower's architectural height is 708 feet tall (is the flagpole excluded?), while the main building of the Moscow State University is 787 feet tall. The Skyscraper Center also reports that the Terminal Tower's height is 708 feet, but says the main building of the Moscow State University is 784 feet tall. Either way, the latter is taller.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Manhattan aerial view, New York - July 6, 1951. by cobravictor, on Flickr


Midtown Manhattan aerial view, New York. c.1951 by cobravictor, on Flickr


----------



## Arislu (Mar 16, 2017)

* Kavanagh Building*, *Buenos Aires*.
Opening	2 January 1936
120 m (390 ft)















@EMArg


----------



## carlosg7 (May 14, 2017)

The Singer Building, 186 m, 612 ft, New York City.


----------



## carlosg7 (May 14, 2017)

carlosg7 said:


> The Singer Building, 186 m, 612 ft, New York City.




It's a shame this building was demolished.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Torre Latinoamericana*, Mexico City:

Torre Latinoamericana by Issac Yamir, on Flickr

Built in 1956, 597' tall (669' tall to tip).


----------



## Peplin (Feb 14, 2012)

Not that old, but:

*Hotel Sheraton (Lisbon) | 1972 | 91 m | 26 floors*


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*Court Chambers Building (1928)*
*Downtown Brooklyn*


Up Above by beanhead4529


nyc - misc buildings 2016 45 by Addison Godel


Court Chambers Building by Allan Lim


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Torre de Madrid | 142m | 37fl | 1957 | Madrid*


Edificio Torre de Madrid by César Caracuel, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Terrazza Martini Tower | 108m | 31fl | 1940 | Genoa* 


Piazza Dante by Luca Traveni, auf Flickr


Genova by massibod, auf Flickr



*Dante 2 | 83m | 24fl | 1939 | Genoa*


Genova by Roberto, auf Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the world's first 200m skyscraper: The Metropolitan Life Insurance Building. Photos from The Shorpy Archive










the start of the Midtown Manhattan skyline


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto's first "skyscraper" the Flatiron Building was built in 1892, ten years before the more famous Flatiron Building in New York City, and reached a staggering five storeys! The newly available elevators made it possible. The first elevator in Toronto was installed, and is still in it's original condition. It was named Otis #1, being the first in the country.



























the view from it's roof:
























The Otis # 1 Elevator:














But my favourite old Skyscraper in Toronto was started on October 29,1929. That day will go down in history as Black Tuesday, when the stock market crashed. It is called Commerce Court North, and at 145 metres was the tallest building in the British Empire for around 30 years:







































The rather spectacular Banking Hall was modeled after the Baths of Caracalla in Rome, and is an unforgettable sight:


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Taller said:


> It is called Commerce Court North, and at *239 metres* was the tallest building in the British Empire for around 30 years


icard:
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=413


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OOps! :lol: Sorry about that! Copied down the wrong figure! That's what happens when you make entries late on Christmas Day! 
Should have been 145 metres. However, notwithstanding my clerical error, it definitely was the tallest building in the British Empire for around 30 years.

In 2017 there still are cities that don't have any buildings that tall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ 239 is pretty impressive!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*UN Headquarters*, New York:

 
UN Headquarters by Anders Hollenbo, on Flickr

This skyscraper might be old (1952), but it definitely doesn't look old!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Timeline of tallest skyscrapers by continent.*


Diagramm by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr



Africa

1936 - Chamber of Mines Building(image)
1940 - Mutual Building
1954 - Belmont Building
1965 - Schlesinger Building
1968 - Standard Bank Centre
1970 - Trust Bank Building
1973 - Carlton Centre
2019 - The Leonardo



Asia

1922 - Nanfang Building
1927 - Custom House (Shanghai)
1929 - Peace Hotel
1934 - Park Hotel Shanghai
1963 - Habib Bank Plaza
1965 - Shalom Meir Tower
1968 - Kasumigaseki Building
1970 - World Trade Center (Tokyo)
1972 - Connaught Centre
1974 - Shinjuku Mitsui Building
1978 - Sunshine 60
1985 - 63 Building
1986 - OUB Centre
1990 - Bank of China Tower (Hong_Kong)
1992 - Central Plaza (Hong_Kong)
1996 - Shun Hing Square
1997 - CITIC Plaza
1998 - Petronas Towers
2004 - Taipei 101
2010 - Burj Khalifa



Australia

1889 - APA Building, Melbourne
1912 - Culwulla Chambers
1916 - Trust Building
1928 - Marcus Clark Building W
1958 - ICI House
1962 - AMP Building
1965 - State Office Block
1967 - Australia Square
1976 - AMP Centre
1977 - MLC Centre
1986 - Rialto Towers
March 1991 - 101 Collins Street
August 1991 - 120 Collins Street
2005 - Q1 Building



Europe

1890 - Queen Anne's Mansions
1898 - Witte Huis
1911 - Royal Liver Building
1940 - Terrazza Martini Tower
1952 - Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building
1953 - Lomonosov Moscow State University
1990 - Messeturm
1997 - Commerzbank Tower
2005 - Triumph Palace
2007 - Naberezhnaya Tower
2009 - City of Capitals
2012 - The Shard
2013 - Mercury City Tower
2015 - OKO - South Tower
2017 - Federation Tower - East
2019 - Lakhta Center



North America

1875 - New_York Tribune Building
1885 - Home Insurance Building
1890 - New York World Building
1894 - Manhattan Life Insurance Building
1899 - Park Row Building
1908 - Singer Building
1909 - Metropolitan Life Insurance Company Tower
1913 - Woolworth Building
1930 - Bank of Manhattan Trust Building
1930 - Chrysler Building
1931 - Empire State Building
1972 - World Trade Center
1973 - Sears Tower
2013 - One World Trade Center



South America

1909 - Plaza Hotel Buenos Aires
1915 - Galería General Güemes
1923 - Palacio Barolo
1929 - Pedrio Martinelli
1936 - Kavanagh building
1945 - Estrada de Ferro Central do Brasil
1947 - Altino Arantes Building
1960 - Mirante do Vale
1972 - Coltejer Building
1977 - Centro de Comercio Internacional
1978 - Torre Colpatria
1979 - Parque Central Complex - West Tower
2013 - Gran Torre Santiago


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

^^ nice list but the graph seems to be at least partially wrong. It puts Burj Khalifa at being completed 10 years later than it was.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^Thank you

If you find anything else, please let me know.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Brooklyn Building is really amazing!!!!!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

List of early (not all) high-rise buildings in Europe.


Witte Huis | 43m | Rotterdam | 1898
Royal Liver Building | 98m | Liverpool | 1911
Bau 15 | 42m | Jena | 1915
Behrensbau | 58m | Berlin | 1917
Siemensturm | 70m | Berlin | 1918
Vitalicio Seguros | 75m | Barcelona | 1921
Kungstornen | 60m | Stockholm | 1924
Wilhelm-Marx-Haus | 57m | Düsseldorf | 1924
Borsigturm | 65m | Berlin | 1924
Hansahochhaus | 65m | Cologne | 1925
Ullsteinhaus | 77m | Berlin | 1927
Anzeiger-Hochhaus | 51m | Hannover | 1928
Tagblatt-Turm | 61m | Stuttgart | 1928
Krochhochhaus | 43m | Leipzig | 1928
Europahaus | 56m | Leipzig | 1929
55 Broadway | 53m | London | 1929
Warenhaus Karstadt | 57m (71m) | Berlin | 1929
Palacio de la Prensa | 58m | Madrid | 1929
Telefónica Building | 89m | Madrid | 1929
Kathreiner-Haus | 46m | Berlin | 1930
La Unión y el Fénix Español building | 53m | Madrid | 1931
Bel-Air-Turm | 68m | Lausanne | 1931
Boerentoren | 87.5m | Antwerp | 1932
Torrione INA | 57m | Brescia | 1932
Edificio Capitol | 54m | Madrid | 1933
Nebotičnik | 70m | Ljubljana | 1933
Prudential | 66m | Warsaw | 1933
Gratte-Ciel Tour I+II | 65m | Villeurbanne | 1934
Torre Littoria | 87m | Turin | 1934
Grupo Vitalicio | ~50m | Madrid | 1935
Bau 36 | 66m | Jena | 1935
Torre Snia Viscosa | 59m | Milan | 1937
Senate House | 64m | London | 1937
Baťa's Skyscraper | 77.5m | Zlín | 1938
Palazzo Locatelli | 67m | Milan | 1939
Palace Albanija | 53m | Belgrade | 1939
Résidence de la Cambre | 64m | Brussels | 1939
Dante 2 | 83m | Genoa | 1939
Piacentini Tower | 108m | Genoa | 1940


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Bilbao , Bailen tower ( 1940-1946 ) 43 m and 13 floors
Bilbao - Rascacielos de Bailén by Fred Romero, en Flickr
Barcelona , urquiona tower 1946
Urquinaona by e.asensi, en Flickr
Telefónica building , Madrid ( 1929 )
Gran vía de Madrid by Jesús Hurtado, en Flickr
La adriática , zaragoza 1948
Edificio &quot;La Adriática&quot; by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Banco pastor , Coruña ( 1925 )
banco pastor by fotantiga, en Flickr
the Press Palace , Madrid ( 1926 )
Palacio de la Prensa (Gran Via, Madrid) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, en Flickr
La union y fenix , Madrid ( 1930 )
Antigua Clinica de la Union y el Fenix (1930) - Madrid by Caballero2105, en Flickr
Capitol, Madrid ( 1933 )
Madrid - Edificio Capitol by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr
Jose Marti , Valencia ( 1929 )


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Detroit is a treasure trove of classical highrises:

Guardian Building (1929, 151m)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/92/GuardianBldgDetroit.jpg/763px-GuardianBldgDetroit.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Guardianbuilding.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/42/GuardianTallSpire.png/684px-GuardianTallSpire.png













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/92/Guardian_Building_Detroit_Interior_Clock.jpg/683px-Guardian_Building_Detroit_Interior_Clock.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8e/Tiled_arch%2C_Guardian_Building_%288543639760%29.jpg/752px-Tiled_arch%2C_Guardian_Building_%288543639760%29.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/13/Detroit_December_2015_29_%28Guardian_Building%29.jpg/1024px-Detroit_December_2015_29_%28Guardian_Building%29.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Fisher Building (1928, 130m)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d1/Fisherb_straighten.jpg/653px-Fisherb_straighten.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Fisherbldgentrancesculpture_crop.jpg/807px-Fisherbldgentrancesculpture_crop.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Fisher_Building_Lobby_%284634810509%29.jpg/801px-Fisher_Building_Lobby_%284634810509%29.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/82/Interior_of_Fisher_Building%2C_Detroit.JPG/1024px-Interior_of_Fisher_Building%2C_Detroit.JPG


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Michigan Central Station (1914, 70m)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/A445%2C_Michigan_Central_Station%2C_Detroit%2C_Michigan%2C_United_States%2C_2016.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ae/Michigan_Central_Train_Station_Exterior_2010.jpg/1200px-Michigan_Central_Train_Station_Exterior_2010.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Penobscot Building (1928, 173m)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/76/Detroit_December_2015_36_%28Penobscot_Building%29.jpg/682px-Detroit_December_2015_36_%28Penobscot_Building%29.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/PenobscotBldgDetroitsunsetting.jpg/763px-PenobscotBldgDetroitsunsetting.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/16/Penobscot_Bldg_archway.jpg/1024px-Penobscot_Bldg_archway.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/PenobscotIndian1.jpg


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

David Stott Building (1929, 138m)











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/57/David_Stott_Building_detroit.JPG/763px-David_Stott_Building_detroit.JPG













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Detroit_Washington_Blvd.jpg/1024px-Detroit_Washington_Blvd.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/90/Hudson_Quarter%2C_Detroit%2C_MI_48226%2C_USA_-_panoramio.jpg/768px-Hudson_Quarter%2C_Detroit%2C_MI_48226%2C_USA_-_panoramio.jpg













https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/07/DavidStottEntrance.jpg/785px-DavidStottEntrance.jpg


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Altino Arantes (São Paulo, 161m, 1947)








_saopaulodepontaaponta_








_tabomfelipe


  





santanaguilherme


  






  






  




_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edificio Martinelli ( São Paulo, 105m, 1929 )











































_edificiomartinelli_


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

One Wall Street - 1931


Classic Architecture, Lower Manhattan, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Torre Velasca, built-in post-WW2 Milan, is facing a major refurbishment.



IThomas said:


> Updates *Torre Velasca*
> design | Asti Architetti, FOA Studio Architetti Associati (restoration, refurbishment)
> client | Hines Italia, Prelios
> 
> ...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hansahochhaus 1925 Cologne*



Hansa Hochhaus by SichtWeise X, auf Flickr


Das Hansa-Hochhaus by . Anjalie157, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Borsigturm 1925 Berlin*


Borsigturm by Claudia Sperlich, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Wilhelm-Marx-Haus 1924 Düsseldorf*


Wilhelm-Marx-Haus by ch chen, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Tagblatt-Turm 1928 Stuttgart*


Stuttgart - Tagblatt-Turm by Fred Romero, auf Flickr


tagblatt-turm_stuttgart_e by ese_zeta, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Krochhochhaus 1928 Leipzig*


Krochhochhaus, Leipzig, Germany by Tobias, auf Flickr


Krochhochhaus by Jürgen Milnik, auf Flickr


Leipzig - Krochhochhaus by Sascha Schröder, auf Flickr

*Europahaus 1929 Leipzig*


Leipzig - Europahaus by Sascha Schröder, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Telefónica Building 1929 Madrid*









by User:Fernandopascullo - Wikimedia Commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Senate House 1937 London*


Senate House | Ministry of Information by James Beard, auf Flickr


Imposing exterior of University of London Senate House by ERIC MAK, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Boerentoren 1932 Antwerp*



boerentoren by Tim Boers, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Prudential 1933 Warsaw*









by Qkiel on wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)









by User:Cybularny - Wikimedia Commons CC0 1.0 Universell (CC0 1.0)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Madrid


Palacio de la Prensa 1929 *

Palacio de la Prensa (Gran Via, Madrid) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, auf Flickr

*Edificio Carrion 1933 (left)*

Edificio Carrion. Gran Via by dodober, auf Flickr

image 2

*La Unión y el Fénix Español building 1931*

Antigua Clinica de la Union y el Fenix (1930) - Madrid by Caballero2105, auf Flickr


*Edificio Vitalicio 1935 *








by Luis García, wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 3.0)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Banco Vitalicio de España 1921 Barcelona*


edificio-vitalicio-gran by Gustavo Torres, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Royal Liver Building | 1911 | Liverpool*


Liver Building by Anthony Paul, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Madrid


Edificio España 1953*


Madrid by Brett Hodnett, auf Flickr


*Torre de Madrid 1957*


Madrid_0492 by Joan, auf Flickr


Torre de Madrid by Yuri Rapoport, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Moscow - Seven Sisters


Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building 1952*


1137 by Sergey Norin, auf Flickr

*Moscow State University 1953*


Lomonosov Moscow State University by Roman Melnichuk, auf Flickr

*Ministry of Foreign Affairs 1953 *


Ministry of Foreign Affairs Building, Moscow, Russia by globetrekimages, auf Flickr

*Red Gates Administrative Building 1953*


Red Gates Administrative Building by Clay Gilliland, auf Flickr

*Kudrinskaya Square Building 1954*


Russia, Moscow by vladik vladikov, auf Flickr

*Leningradskaya Hotel 1954*


Hotel Leningradskaya, Moscow by Mike, auf Flickr

*Hotel Ukraina 1957*


Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow by Aram Bagdasaryan, auf Flickr


----------

